# Staff,apbt,?? What breed should I buy



## Mr.Zeuse (Jan 5, 2012)

Morning to all I'm new to this forum. Let me start by saying I'm loving the forum in I'm a dog lover have owned dogs all my life I personally own two dogs right now (Mutts)one adopted one bought both pits. As of the moment I'm doing my research to purchase my next dog or dogs I love attending dog shows in hope to start a small kennel maybe start a new type of apbt, due to the lack of discrimination against them what would you guys recommend as a good dog/bloodline to research into. Thanks in advance


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What do you mean by new "type" of Apbt?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

new type of APBT? there is only 1 APBT and only 1 is needed. there are many breeds that fall under the "pitbull" category but we deffinately dont need more "types". What are your goals for this dog? are you wanting to show? if so then what kind of show, conformation, weight pull, agility, some other type of sport like dock diving? what are your activity levels? do you run? are you active? how often are you able to get them out ? are you prepared for dog aggression seeing as you have other dogs? can you manage a crate rotate system if needed? What style of dog catches your eyes look wise, would help if you had pictures or could point dogs out on here you like for us to give our opinion. { many who think they like APBT's are sometimes shocked to her the dogs they like the looks of arent even APBT's} . What kind of shows do you have in your area that may play a factor as well AKC would be am staff, UKC is show bred APBT's, ADBA is APBT but differnt then the UKC style build wise , or are you looking for a working dog? There is no LACK of discrimination on this breed , infact there is an abundance of discrimination on them.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> new type of APBT? there is only 1 APBT and only 1 is needed. there are many breeds that fall under the "pitbull" category but we deffinately dont need more "types". What are your goals for this dog? are you wanting to show? if so then what kind of show, conformation, weight pull, agility, some other type of sport like dock diving? what are your activity levels? do you run? are you active? how often are you able to get them out ? are you prepared for dog aggression seeing as you have other dogs? can you manage a crate rotate system if needed? What style of dog catches your eyes look wise, would help if you had pictures or could point dogs out on here you like for us to give our opinion. { many who think they like APBT's are sometimes shocked to her the dogs they like the looks of arent even APBT's} . What kind of shows do you have in your area that may play a factor as well AKC would be am staff, UKC is show bred APBT's, ADBA is APBT but differnt then the UKC style build wise , or are you looking for a working dog? There is no LACK of discrimination on this breed , infact there is an abundance of discrimination on them.


:clap:

:goodpost:


----------



## Mr.Zeuse (Jan 5, 2012)

I live in California in there is a lot of discrimination on pit bulls just by how they look some aren't even of the breed in every corner has a bully in a backyard breeder which I'm staying away from. I am looking more towards a show dog due to I have no need for a hunting dog,dock diving,etc in like I've said Ive owned plenty of dogs so I'm prepared for every possible situation that may occur. The reason I said new type was in case I couldn't find what I invision for the dog I'm looking for in I don't intend to be a money hungry breeder just breeding with out planing in of course in no rush to breed anytime soon. In I do know what a apbt looks like what I'm learning now is bloodlines,paperwork.


----------



## Mr.Zeuse (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry but the lack word in my first post.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I know there is discrimination but you worded it "due to the lack of discrimination " so I corrected that. There is an abundance of it not lack.

Show dog still doesnt tell us anything like I mentioned before depending on where and who you want to show with will determine the type of dog you are wanting. Can you post pics of what you like? or link? or give us a registry , UKC, ADBA, ect?


----------



## Mr.Zeuse (Jan 5, 2012)

Let me rephrase my thread I know what I wanna ask but its coming out different as I write it. i wanna participate in ukc akc shows hoping that this dogs are registered with both kennels if possible I wanna have a show dog and a weight pull dog but also want this dogs to be my foundation for the future if I breed them. Hope this works in I'm sorry for the confusion. So my question is what breed would you guys suggest I look into I like the amstaff in the apbt on another note are there any good foundation pedigrees you can point me to. Thank you in my apologies in advance for any confusion.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh ok so you are wanting an Am staff , I believe those are the only ones who can be AKC and UKC registered. that helps. I dont know much about am staff blood { was actually looking into one from a breeder up here as well } but there are some on here who can maybe point you to some bloodlines to check out. Do you have any shows around you? best bet would be to get out to some and talk to some breeders, that way you can put your hands on the dogs and see 1st hand vs looking at pictures and such. What area are you in? I can give you some websites to check out but they are canadian breeders and Im guessing you arent up here and want something closer?


----------



## Mr.Zeuse (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you i live in California do you know of any am staff apbt kennels out here so that I can look into both breeds in actually talk to a breeder also how do you guys look at the traits of the dog. At this moment it's either or (ukc,akc).


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PM sent. as for traits of the dog, are you asking how to pick a puppy or more about the standards?


----------



## Mr.Zeuse (Jan 5, 2012)

Well from what I've heard certain bloodlines are use for certain traits correct?if so how can I find out what bloodlines should I be looking for?or were can I find the description of the bloodline (ex. Ofr=big dog)


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

the Castillo bloodline should be what youre looking for


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr.Zeuse said:


> hope to start a small kennel maybe start a new type of apbt





Mr.Zeuse said:


> also want this dogs to be my foundation for the future if I breed them.


..................


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

:roll::goodpost:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

HeavyJeep said:


> the Castillo bloodline should be what youre looking for


I myself love a good Gaff dog


----------



## Mr.Zeuse (Jan 5, 2012)

If you seen my respond to my thread I didn't word what I wanted to say right and I apologize for any misunderstanding I cause. On another note we wouldn't have any apbt,staff,bullies, or dogs to this matter if people didn't breed to there liking,necessity,demand,etc thank you for the smart remark cEElint in to everybody else thank you for the help


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree to a point. yeah they would not be the breed they are today, but they are also one of the most over produced breed for no reason other than to breed. Not 20 years of champion dogs and knowledge coming with that, some people just like it and do it and then say hmmm what should I do. Good for you for coming here and trying to learn about it first. Most people looooove the breed so much and its soooo misunderstood, I wanna prove everyone wrong, etc etc etc For no reason other than than experimenting and its crazy how many people out there actually mean what you accidentally asked (before clarifying) ya know? Glad you realized what people got focused on and set it back on track  Looks forward to seeing some pictures when you have a chance and welcome


----------

